# Routing out raised panel from kitchen cabinet door



## pacchiraku (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, this is my not only my first posting but my first time ever even attempting to use a router. I purchased new cabinets for my kitchen and want to replace the raised panel in each door with glass. From trying to research how to do this I came across this web site that seems to be helpful to all different levels of experience. So far, it appears to me I have to rout out the inside wood frame holding panel in about 1/4" back to release the panel. I have a new Dremel Trio with 1/4" router attachment (brand new and sharp) I'm going to attempt to do this job with. I don't have a real router, table or otherwise. My concern is this: I can barely see some sort of small nails just under the wood frame holding the raised panel in. 2 nails each side, barely visible and could possibly be a brad or whatever type of nail cabinet makers use. When running the router slowly across I'm wondering when the router comes upon whatever type of small nail this is, will the router be able to handle it by cutting through it and traveling on? Or,will it jump or skitter across the nail/brad or what? I'm assuming I should take a slow pace and speed with the Dremel in consideration of the light wood that it is and the anticipation of the obvious nails.
thanks. Celeste.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Nails, even small brads, are *not* the friend of any sharp tool, especially those spinning at several thousand RPMs. I'd suggest trying to cut around them with a chisel, so the brands can be removed prior to routing. If the Trio has an edge guide, use that to help guide the path of the bit, and take light cuts - 1/8" or so, so as not to over-burden the Trio's little motor. You'll likely still need to square the corners with a chisel.


----------



## pacchiraku (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I thought this was the case and pretty obvious what the answer should be. Going to try and work around them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

You are right on the Trio should work fine, once you have the panel cut out you will need to pickup a rabbit bit, run it around the inside of the frame so you have a place for the glass to fit in..try and pull out the small nails if you don't get them out the rabbit bit will just cut them off easy, most use the very small pin nails the same size of small staples ..it's a cheap way to keep the panel centered in the frame. 

========



pacchiraku said:


> Hello, this is my not only my first posting but my first time ever even attempting to use a router. I purchased new cabinets for my kitchen and want to replace the raised panel in each door with glass. From trying to research how to do this I came across this web site that seems to be helpful to all different levels of experience. So far, it appears to me I have to rout out the inside wood frame holding panel in about 1/4" back to release the panel. I have a new Dremel Trio with 1/4" router attachment (brand new and sharp) I'm going to attempt to do this job with. I don't have a real router, table or otherwise. My concern is this: I can barely see some sort of small nails just under the wood frame holding the raised panel in. 2 nails each side, barely visible and could possibly be a brad or whatever type of nail cabinet makers use. When running the router slowly across I'm wondering when the router comes upon whatever type of small nail this is, will the router be able to handle it by cutting through it and traveling on? Or,will it jump or skitter across the nail/brad or what? I'm assuming I should take a slow pace and speed with the Dremel in consideration of the light wood that it is and the anticipation of the obvious nails.
> thanks. Celeste.


----------

